# Important - PC Counterweight



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Folks, 

When Big Wull was round last Sat, I noticed his PC was harder to control than mine with the 4" spot pad fitted. A quick investigation revealed that his PC came with a 6" specific counterweight fitted as standard. However, mine has the 5" specific counterweight fitted (came as standard, six months ago). So, it seems Autopia is now supplying all new units with the bigger weight... which makes hard work of spot polishing. I find my unit to be completely stable (i.e. one handed operation) on any speed with either 4" or 6.5" pads fitted. If any PC newbies are struggling with spot polishing and too much vibration, check your counterweight - if you have the 6" specific one fitted I would recommend swapping over the 5" specific one - it increases control and makes easy work of polishing all day long - five mins with Big Wull's was enough to make me put it down and pick up mine. So, anyone having any problems with vibration and control or am I being daft?

Rich


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

i bought a load of these weights a while back (all gone now) and i personally cant tell the difference when used between das and sfx pads, but not sure which i got on when i first tried the 4" pads ?, so you may well be right

can you get them wx51 ?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I can't tell the difference personally??


----------



## vindaloo (Jan 5, 2006)

Brazo said:


> I can't tell the difference personally??


same here, mine's fitted with larger cw & I have no problem with control, with any size pad


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

these are the buggers (for them who havnt seen them)


----------



## martyn (Nov 28, 2005)

Where do you fit them??

Photo please...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

They fit around the spindle, just under the pad


----------



## giarc (Feb 8, 2006)

do you find the pc noisy when in use, i think my counter weight is causing it!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

mate there noisy with both weights on (well there both equal)


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

giarc said:


> do you find the pc noisy when in use, i think my counter weight is causing it!


bevel gears make the noise - i'm led to believe


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Interesting replies - there was such a difference between mine and Wull's it was scary - made me wonder if a lot of folk were struggling unduly. I'll get Wull back round and put my 5" weight in his and try again - might of course be another reason yet to be determined. Thanks for the feedback folks.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

mate, like you say swop weights on the machines, i.e use your weight on his, if his is that bad it may have problems, i have heard of people who have had problems with over vibrating pc's (autopis have replaced them)


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

When using a 5" backing plate and 6"/6.5" pads, I can't tell any difference between using either of the counterweights. But with the 4" spot pads, I prefer the 5" counterweight, so that's the one that stays on my PC all the time.

I'm pretty sure that the 7424 comes with the 5" counterweight and the 7336 comes with the 6" counterweight, so not sure why an Autopia sourced 7424 should have a 6" counterweight with it???


----------



## oakesy (Feb 9, 2006)

I received my PC yesterday from Autupia and that is fitted with a 6" CW. Haven't used it yet but hopefully get round to it next weekend.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Been reading up on this, and PC themselves recommend the 5" weight for use on vehicles, regardless of pad size. Going to buy a load of weights next week and add them to store, just in case any nembies have problems and want to source a 5" weight easily.


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't understand why people are getting 6" counterweights with their PC7424's. I was correct in what I said above. The 7424 should come with a 5" counterweight, it's only the 7336 that should be supplied with a 6" counterweight.

This confirmed my thoughts... http://www.detailersparadise.com/View.asp?ProductID=26120041106072-2491365436


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Think I'll get in touch with Autopia this week and query this... the only difference between Wull's unit and mine is that his is branded as a Sonus unit rather than a PC. More info as and when I get it...


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Mine has a 5" weight, bought mine about a year ago.


----------



## dickys3 (Nov 18, 2005)

I bought mine 1 month ago and it came with a 6inch CW. I detailed the car using 4 inch pads and there was lots of vibration. T

hanks for the tip, I#l get the 5 inch CW!


----------



## scobe (Feb 3, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> Been reading up on this, and PC themselves recommend the 5" weight for use on vehicles, regardless of pad size. Going to buy a load of weights next week and add them to store, just in case any nembies have problems and want to source a 5" weight easily.


Put me down for one of the 5" weights when you get them!

steve


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Mines got 6" cw too. Purchased a month ago.


----------



## Allan (Jan 7, 2006)

I think mines and JJ's are different. When i used JJ's the vibrations that were goin through my arm were madness. Could still feel my hand shaking about 10 mins after it. Mines doesnt vibrate as much, which feels as though it aint doin anything


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Allan I'll take both the weights I have through to JJ's and we'll see what he thinks.

Bryan


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

Rich (WX51) plz notify me as soon as you have the "5". Il take one straight away please mate.


----------



## richardg3.2 (Jan 26, 2006)

Got mine last week but have been so busy with work I haven't even managed to change the plug yet. Just been and checked and it has the 6" CW so could you put my name against a 5" when you get some. Thanks.


----------



## Super Josh (Oct 31, 2005)

Only tried my PC out a couple of weeks ago and thought that it vibrated rather a lot. Just had a look and too ahs the 6" weight fitted. Looks like i'm in the market for a 5" weight too  



Josh


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I,ve got the 6inch weight in but it only vibrates when using the 4inch spot pads on a high rate 5-6 on the PC.

It doesn't feel to bad but then i,ve never tried one with a 5inch weight in.
To be honest I think i'll live with it like it is.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

I've only got a 6 incher


----------



## Denzil (Nov 14, 2005)

Richard, put me down for a five incher as well please, must be the first time I've wanted to downsize !!!


----------



## oakesy (Feb 9, 2006)

Used my PC yesterday with the 6inch CW and it's fine with the 6inch pads but it felt like I was on one of those elctric shock machines when I switched to 4", only managed about 30 seconds with my 4 incher.....HHmmmm, sounds familiar!!

Rich, can you put me down for a 5" counter weight when you get them in?
Cheers:thumb:


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

No probs guys, the weights were ordered last Mon, so should arrive this week sometime. I thought this would be an issue, I was actually nervous of using Wull's PC with the 4" pad fitted - so much wobble, so little control - not what you want when tackling a scratch with a compound! I'll give everyone the heads up as soon as they arrive.


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Now available - www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb170a.html


----------



## richardg3.2 (Jan 26, 2006)

Excellent - do you know when you will have stock of IP as I would like to give that a try after reading recent posts (me and everyone else on here probably ) so I could order both together - and probably a few other bits cos I tend to get a bit carried away.


----------



## scobe (Feb 3, 2006)

Just placed my order :thumb: 

steve


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

richardg3.2 said:


> Excellent - do you know when you will have stock of IP as I would like to give that a try after reading recent posts (me and everyone else on here probably ) so I could order both together - and probably a few other bits cos I tend to get a bit carried away.


Should be in by the end of the week.


----------



## Hudson (Dec 18, 2005)

So could anybody confirm that if i ordered a PC from Autopia now would i still get the 6'' weight or the 5'' ? If the former could Autopia supply the latter ?


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

As standard you will get the 6" (going by recent orders). I guess if you ask they will sort you out a 5" weight instead.


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

I've just ordered a PC from Autopia and asked on the order form if they could fit a 5" counterweight. The reply I got was "The counterweight the polisher comes with works with all of our pads and backing plates. We do not have additional counterweights available".
That'll be a no then!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Surprisingly unhelpful for Autopia. Oh well, you know where to get them - ordered more today, as the first lot have nearly all gone! A lot of people buying PC's lately then!


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

I've ordered a 5' weight off you. Is the 5' good to leave on for good now?


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Order placed thanks. Got my PC end of Jan and it came with 6'' weight. Shakes like a wet dog with 4'' spot pads, should it be that bad?


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

No, it shouldn't, but that's exactly what they feel like with the 6" weight fitted when using spot pads.

Just ran out of stock on these, more on the way, due in next week. Can't believe how many I've sold this week - obviously a lot of new PC owners out there!


----------



## BRUN (May 13, 2006)

anymore in ?

your link doesnt work anymore and i cant find them on the website

nevermind, found em


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

While looking on MOL i found this:
http://meguiarsonline.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=3330


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

That thread presents entirely the wrong argument about the 5" weight - the reason I supply them is PC's are now being supplied with 6" weights fitted as standard. If you try using a 6" weight with a 3.5" backing plate and spot pad the unit squirrals around all over the place (well, at least on every one I've tried), making it hard to control. Fit a 5" weight and the unit works perfectly with all size pads and plates, from 4" to 7.5".


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I see 

And as Megs dont do 4" pads It was late in the day when i read that


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

No worries, just clarifying things, as the whole weight issue in the states is a farce as the Megs thread rightly states, but over here it's the 6" weight and spot pad behaviour issue is important as it could catch new users out.


----------



## scobe (Feb 3, 2006)

And it's nice to have as part of your detailing kit! You just wouldn't have a complete setup without it! :lol:


----------



## Roger M (May 14, 2006)

Richard - your link didn't work for me  do you have any 5" counterweights available, and maybe a new link ?? Thanks, Roger M


----------



## Mosser (Apr 19, 2006)

Doh!, missed out on getting a 5" weight again it seems, is there any way i can preorder one of these weights ?, these things seem to go out of stock almost as soon as they are in stock !

I cant find anyone else with them and i cant use my 4" pads as there is way too mcuh vibration


----------



## uberbmw (Jan 31, 2006)

does anyone know if the PC's are still coming with the 6" weight?


----------



## the_swollen_one (May 16, 2006)

Mine came last week from Autopia with a 6" counterweight.


----------

